# Busy Moving Walnut from the Kiln



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Success!
It took 6 cycles in the kiln after two years of slow drying, but they are finally done. Here is one of them.
Rich


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

WOW!!!! COOL!!! Can you give use more info on the log/slabs and how you special drying techniques....I know it wasn't easy!!!!

What did you saw with??

Just too cool to see these superwide pieces. What do you mean by 6 kiln cycles, I'm not familiar with that term.


----------



## MidGAOutdoor (Apr 7, 2011)

id like to see more pics and measurements. that had to be some serious wood to take all that to dry.


----------



## reberly (Jan 9, 2011)

Here are a few more slabs. The are 12/4 thick. I have a custom 56" capacity slabbing mill. I wax stress areas, use controlled air drying, a solar pre kiln, and a hybrid wood gasification, solar, electric, dehumidification assisted kiln for drying. A cycle is when I bring the temperature slowly up to 130 degrees for 30 hours and then back down again. It takes about 10 days per cycle. The final products come out pretty nice with little checking. 
Rich


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info on a cycle. I've always wondered IF a man took a kiln and done a similar short cycles (on the order of the tide swings or night/day push/pulls) on the lumber to see IF it wouldn't degrade as some fast hard pulls some do. I prefer AD naturally as it's a gradual pull on the moisture and relaxes the wood for a yr per inch thickness. then slow DH kiln for final MC and let it relax extra time not drying too fast.

I'd like to see a pic of your saw...Cool to cut that wide!! I'm pushing 29-30" now with some changes and up to 24'. Originally bought mine to custom make me a timberframe house....so far only the sawshed !!!LOL!!! Priorities 1st!!!


----------

